# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Using Headphones With Xbox 360?

## Gizmo

I have one of the new 250GB black xbox systems, and I want to hook it up to a smaller Tv when Mrs Gizmo wants to watch something on the main living room Tv. But the smaller Tv doesn't have a headphone socket, and neither does the Xbox. So is there a way of getting around this problem, to allow me to use headphones? I just need the sound that normally comes through the cinema system to come through a set of headphones, but there seems to be no obvious solution to this problem. 

This is not for multiplayer online gaming, I don't need to talk to anyone, It's just me myself and I.

----------


## phoenixtwin2

I think you can buy a usb headphone. that could possibly link up to the xbox or a wireless? blootooth? thingy maybe?

----------


## Nivelo

I got a set of gaming headphones up at tesco and they can hook up between the audio cables and the tv. or you can just plug them in any tv headphone socket as the adapter separates off.

----------


## TheGregp81

You will have to get a cable like this and then hook the red and white wires of the Xbox into that, then you can plug in the headphones  :Smile:

----------


## nugget007

i got the x41 turtle beach there 100% better than the ones you get in the box and there wireless and built in surround sound there excellent ive been a xboxlive member for five years and would recommend them to anyone and i have one spare that im selling and if you interested lmk cheers

----------


## phoenixtwin2

hi nugget i hear the turtle beaches are sterio sound. would 5.1 virtual surround or 7.1. virtual surround be better or do they do the same thing?

----------


## demac-artist

you can get the scart adapter with turns into earphone sockets try tesco then argos 
de

----------


## davem

I have a spare twin rca to phono socket if you need one.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...00_i00_details
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...00_i00_details  - if it needs extending
If its easier just buy them in.

----------


## nugget007

> hi nugget i hear the turtle beaches are sterio sound. would 5.1 virtual surround or 7.1. virtual surround be better or do they do the same thing?


try here this is what i have and i have one more available i have mine wireless to my xbox360 sounds amazing you can even hear if someone comes from the right the right speaker get louder nice peace of kit thats on cod though and driving games i presume is all games aswell

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3208514470...84.m1497.l2649

----------


## phoenixtwin2

i have to admit, they do look awsome and cheap compared to the £120 ones i was looking at and they were only 1.5 surround. i think i need to get something like that after ived saved up a bit.

----------

